# USB defekt?



## Frankdfe (18. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen USB-Stick, der bisher an meinem PC ohne Probleme funktioniert hat. Seit kurzem passiert gar nichts mehr, wenn er eingesteckt wird. D.h. er blinkt nicht mal. Das passiert an diesem PC unter Windows sowie unter Linux. An meinem Laptop funktioniert er ohne Probleme. Und das erstaunlich ist: Andere USB-Geräte funktionieren am PC, nur der USB-Stick nicht.

Was kann da falsch sein? Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## cwriter (18. März 2010)

Hallo Frankdfe!

Was für Betriebssystemversionen haben diese PC's?
Vielleicht hilft ein Update des Sticks?

Gruss

cwriter


----------



## Frankdfe (18. März 2010)

Hallo cwriter,

Windows XP SP3, Windows 2000 und Knoppix 6.0.1 auf dem PC
Auf dem Laptop: Win 2000. Ich hatte es eben mit dem gleichen Knoppix wie vom PC probiert->funktioniert.

Was heißt Update des Sticks?

//Edit: Ich habe es gerade mit einem zweiten USB-Stick probiert mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.


----------



## cwriter (19. März 2010)

Hallo Frankdfe

Jeder Stick hat eine Software, mit der man den Stick benutzen kann. Ohne diese Software (Firmware) funktioniert der USB-Stick nicht. Die Firmware ist das "Betriebssystem" der Hardware. 

Wenn die Sticks alt sind, ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass diese nicht auf neueren (oder anderen) Betriebssystemen laufen.
Ich selbst benutze win7, aber ich glaube, dass sich die Firmware-Updates unter Systemsteuerung->Hardware befinden.

Du kannst die Updates aber auch vom Hersteller der Sticks beziehen.

Gruss

cwriter


----------



## chmee (19. März 2010)

Wäre mir Neu, dass USB-Sticks (im OS als Wechselmedienspeicher definiert) einen Treiber bräuchten.. Ein typische Ursache für diesen Fehler ist, dass der Laufwerksbuchstabe schon vergeben ist und somit nicht als Laufwerk dargestellt wird. Schau mal in der Verwaltung/Computerverwaltung ->Datenspeicher->Datenträgerverwaltung, ob Du nicht einen anderen Buchstaben vergeben kannst. Möglicherweise geht das auch im Gerätemanager, wenn das Gerät angeschlossen ist.

Links : 
http://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbdlm.html
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-4-51294-0.html

mfg chmee


----------



## cwriter (19. März 2010)

Hallo chmee

USB-Geräte haben Treiber. Siehe Bild.

EDIT: Zumindest hat das OS Treiber.


----------



## chmee (19. März 2010)

Sorry, falsch ausgedrückt : Sie brauchen *keine externen Herstellertreiber*, seit WinXP-SP2 werden USB-Sticks idR (zu 99,99%) vom System erkannt und sauber mit MS-eigenen Treibern eingebunden. (siehe in Deinem Bild Treiberanbieter)

mfg chmee


----------



## cwriter (19. März 2010)

Hallo chmee

Sorry, ich habe voher einen zu schroffen Ton benutzt. Entschuldigung. 

Ich meinte, dass z.B. SanDisk eine eigene Software für ihre Sticks benutzt. Falsch geschrieben, sorry.

Gruss

cwriter


----------



## akrite (19. März 2010)

Firmware ungleich Treiber ! Ich tendiere auch zu der These, dass der LW-Buchstabe bereits vergeben ist. Klemme mal alle Wechseldatenträger vom PC ab und schließe dann den USB-Stick(ACHTUNG geschützter Name von Trekstor) an seinem ursprünglichen Port an. Kann es sein, dass Du den USB-Stick häufiger ohne "Hardware sicher entfernen" vom PC getrennt hast ? XP ist da nämlich ein wenig kleinlich :-(


----------



## Frankdfe (19. März 2010)

@chmee: USBDLM habe ich seit einiger Zeit (als der Stick noch funktioniert hat) schon wegen dem Laufwerksbuchstaben installiert.
"Hardware sicher entfernen" hatte ich eigentlich immer gemacht.

Wie beschrieben konnte ich (beide) USB-Sticks früher unter Windows und Linux ohne Probleme lesen. Seit kurzem geht das bei beiden nicht mehr. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das kein Treiber-Problem ist. Ich vermute eher HW-Problem, wobei dann verwunderlich ist, dass der USB-Drucker funktioniert.

Meint ihr ein mit externer Spannungsversorgung betriebener dazwischengeschaltener USB-Hub könnte helfen? (Dann müsste ich einen 5V-Adapter kaufen)


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2010)

Mich würde erstmal interessieren was der Stick unter Knoppix macht wenn man ihn direkt an einen USB-Port des Rechners hängt.
Das findet man einfach mit dem Befehl 


```
dmesg | tail
```

heraus. Führe diesen Befehl jeweils vor und nach dem Anschließen des Sticks aus und poste dann die Zeilen, die dazu gekommen sind.
Sollte sich nichts tun probiere noch einen anderen Port aus (z.B. auf der Rückseite falls du USB-Ports an der Front hast).

Sollte sich was tun ist es ein Softwareproblem bzw. ein Problem mit dem Stick. Tut sich nichts sind entweder die Kernelmodule für USB nicht geladen bzw. die Hardware des Rechners ist defekt.

Und noch als Nachwort: Knoppix ist als Desktop-System ungeeignet und sollte nur als LiveCD genutzt werden. Es gibt einfach schönere Systeme


----------



## akrite (20. März 2010)

...auch wenn das jetzt weit hergeholt ist, der USB-Stick wird in spätestens 30 Tagen wieder normal laufen. MS XP hat bei einer kleinen Unzulänglichkeit beschlossen das Gerät als fehlerhaft zu markieren, beim nächsten Workaround durchs System wird der USB-Stick, wenn er angeschlossen ist, als fehlerfrei erkannt und eingebunden. Mir ist das gleiche mit einer USB-HDD passiert, erst weg, und dann plötzlich wieder da, Zeitraum ca. 30 Tage. Fragt mich jetzt nicht welcher Dienst durchs System huscht und wie man den manuell starten kann, der das wieder repariert...


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2010)

Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass Knoppix das relativ Rille sein dürfte. Maximal, dass es den Stick erkennt und aufgrund dieser Markierung nicht einbinden kann. Dafür gibt es dann aber einen schönen Parameter mit dem man den Flag einfach ignorieren kann (mount mit Parameter --force falls irgendjemand anderes über den Thread hier stolpert)


----------



## Frankdfe (20. März 2010)

Eins vorweg: Eigentlich habe ich Ubuntu auf meinem PC. Knoppix war nur dazu gedacht, die gleiche OS-Version auf PC und auf Laptop zu haben.

So, dmesg habe ich ausgeführt mit folgendem Ende (ich habe mir erlaubt noch zwei Zeilen mehr als tail-Standard auszugeben):


```
[   59.746681] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
[  284.440014] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[  284.606677] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
[  284.876675] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
[  285.140003] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[  285.306679] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
[  285.576676] usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -62
[  285.840005] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
[  286.246675] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 4, error -62
[  286.406675] usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5
[  286.813338] usb 2-3: device not accepting address 5, error -62
[  286.813361] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
```
Die erste Meldung "eth0:..." war vor dem Anschließen die letzte Meldung, der Rest ist hinzugekommen.

Wo finde ich raus, was error -62 bedeutet? Übrigens bekomme ich beim mount-Versuch immer die Meldung das /dev/sda1 nicht existiert.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2010)

So ... dann mal weiter im Text. Bei Error -62 soll es wohl helfen einfach mal fsck laufen zu lassen, da offenbar das Dateisystem beschädigt wurde.

Dazu müsstest du erstmal schaun ob der Stick von lsusb gelistet wird und dann fsck auf das entsprechende Device-File in /dev ausführen.

Das ist oft /dev/sdc1. Natürlich nur falls du 2 Festplatten eingebaut hast. Ansonsten halt sdb1 oder sdd1 etc.


```
lsusb
fsck /dev/sdX1
```


----------



## Frankdfe (20. März 2010)

lsusb liefert: 

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```
ls /dev/sd* liefert keine Ergebnisse.

Unter dem Laptop mit Stick liefert fsck keine Fehler.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2010)

Prinzipiell kann ich nur sagen, dass es der einzige Hinweis ist, den ich in Bezug auf Error -62 gefunden habe. Problem dabei ist, dass du quasi solange den USB-Stick an und abstecken müsstest bis lsusb ein Ergebnis liefert.
Zudem wäre es interessant zu wissen welches Ubuntu du benutzt. Also Ubuntu 7.04, 8.10 etc.


----------



## Frankdfe (20. März 2010)

Das obige hatte ich unter Knoppix ausprobiert.
Ubuntu 7.10 liefert bei lsusb:

```
Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```
Der Rest ist gleich wie unter Knoppix.


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. März 2010)

Und auf dem Notebook? Was liefert dmesg da für den Stick?


----------



## Frankdfe (21. März 2010)

Auf dem Laptop (dmesg): 


```
[   59.690111] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
[   59.843377] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choise
[   59.873478] scsi0: SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
[   59.927462] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1370, idProduct=2168
[   59.927473] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3
[   59.927481] usb 2-1: Product: SLIM
[   59.927487] usb 2-1: Manufacturer: B4F
[   59.927493] usb 2-1: SerialNumber: 40002566F500016d
[   59.927509] usb-storage: device found at 2
[   59.927514] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
```


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. März 2010)

Mh ... also insofern kann man den Stick wohl als Fehlerquelle ausschließen und direkt zum USB-Controller weiterschreiten. Die Frage ist allerdings was kaputt ist und wie man es behebt


----------

